# What paint to use on restoring E39 540i Valve Covers?



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

The paint is flaking off the valve covers like crazy and since i have to replace the valve cover gaskets, i'd figure i repaint the valve covers. What color are they suppose to be? Are there any tips on painting the valve covers?


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

Powder coating would be best.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Glass bead them clean and powder coat sounds like a good idea but you asked about color and I don't have that answer. Why not try something different and paint them the same color as your car? 

Chris


----------

